# This bad behavior on planes has to stop.....



## hawkdon (Dec 27, 2021)

https://news.yahoo.com/woman-arrested-reportedly-attacking-elderly-193909981.html
I hope the law gives this female jail time, lots of jail time...no excuse for this behavior....


----------



## Pinky (Dec 27, 2021)

Her mask is under her chin. How is the man going to eat with a mask on?


----------



## Jeni (Dec 27, 2021)

This is what happens when people have decided they can make or self appoint to enforce rules as THEY see them on others.

If this man was an issue i am sure the flight crew could have handled it.
Find it ironic she was not wearing her mask correctly.
Where do these folks like this out of control person think SPITTING at someone is an acceptable behavior. That put aerosols in air for all on flight to hope she does not have anything.
I know our mental health system could NEVER keep up with those who simply cannot function anymore cause they are on edge of hysteria over things like if someone else is wearing a mask etc.

No one seems to care that refusal to follow a flight crews direction or causing this sort of disturbance is a crime. Too many simply have no belief there are consequences.  
I wonder after she has to bail out or make a possible trip to another area maybe repeatedly ... maybe have to take time off for court etc will be enough of an upheaval to keep her from flipping out again....my guess is she will have like minded folks crowd fund to pay off any fines etc and convince her she was the injured party.


----------



## win231 (Dec 27, 2021)

What a shame I wasn't in that guy's seat.
Woulda been the very last time she punched anyone.
Or did anything else.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 27, 2021)

He told her he was eating, that’s why he wasn’t wearing a mask, hope she gets banned from ever flying again.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 27, 2021)

How terrible!! I felt sorry for the older man who was eating.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 27, 2021)

We’ve flown twice since November. Once to visit an ailing friend in Syracuse NY and one to spend thanksgiving with my son and family in CA. Different airlines each time, (American and Delta) and different airports/stopovers/destinations.  

Airlines don’t serve food any more. If you’re lucky you’ll get nuts or chips or a cookie, and a water or other drink..no alcohol. Ron and I buy food at the airport once we’re past security, and take it on the plane. But even if we didn’t, we’d still be having a coffee or water or something (to help our ears pop) so we’d have to (and did) remove our masks for brief periods.

The attendants on each airline were very attentive to the mask mandate and I saw/heard them several times reminding passengers to put on their masks. They even reminded Ron who’d pulled his down to drink his coffee and forgotten to pull it back up when he went back to watching his movie!! In one case a young lady who was heading down the aisle to the bathroom was turned back by the attendant to go get her mask.

These flights don’t needs any Karens to get up in other folks’ business. The attendants are doing just fine!!


----------



## Jackie23 (Dec 27, 2021)

There are entirely too many flakes walking around just looking for something or somebody to go off on.
Maybe she wanted to be on the 6 o'clock news.
Is it not enough that we have to deal with this pandemic every day we also have these crazies on every corner.
This is happening too often, if they are not insisting you wear a mask, they're trying to rip your mask off and calling you sheep.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 27, 2021)

Frickin' nut.

Maybe he told her to pull up her mask and that's what started the whole incident. Most Karens are anti-maskers.


----------



## Jules (Dec 27, 2021)

Wow, what a foul mouthed Karen. Again, wow.  

At the very least, she’ll be spending $$$ for a lawyer.


----------



## Devi (Dec 27, 2021)

Jeni said:


> I know our mental health system could NEVER keep up with those who simply cannot function anymore cause they are on edge of hysteria over things like if someone else is wearing a mask etc.


Well put.

I don't like masks either, but put one on where required. But I don't lose all control if someone else doesn't.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 27, 2021)

Only one time did I ask someone to mask. Most always I’ll just step away or hang back or move to another area.

That one time we were traveling in an elevator together and I didn’t think I was gonna be able to hold my breath for 10 floors. I asked “ would you mind wearing your mask? I don’t believe I’m going to be able to hold my breath till you get off.” The young man laughed and said Sure! End of story.

If I’d been confrontational or accusatory, I doubt the outcome would have been the same.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 27, 2021)

Any passenger who hits or spits on another should be prosecuted, no matter the reason.  Airplanes are a particularly dangerous place to have any kind of physical altercation.

And enforcement of policies like mask requirements have to be left to the airlines.  Passengers may verbally complain, but that has to be the limit to it.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 27, 2021)

IMO, there should be a "No Fly" list that is shared among All airlines.  If a person creates a problem during a flight, they should be banned from flying again, on Any commercial flight.


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 27, 2021)

hawkdon said:


> https://news.yahoo.com/woman-arrested-reportedly-attacking-elderly-193909981.html
> I hope the law gives this female jail time, lots of jail time...no excuse for this behavior....


There are laws to protect the elderly and disabled.  She will probably be charged in light of this.  Also, possibly a Federal offense is due her, maybe up to 20 years.  Not worth it.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Dec 27, 2021)

Sounds like road rage on a plane! Luckily, she only had spit and fist.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 27, 2021)

Everyone says the pandemic has brought out the worst in people.  I think some were always despicable and it has given them an excuse to show it (especially the mask controversy).

I do think it's great that an 80 year-old called her a Karen and a bitch.  He really took up for himself.  Old people rule!


----------



## Irwin (Dec 27, 2021)

The fact that she deliberately breathed in his face unveils her mentality. She's definitely anti-mask. He probably asked her to cover up with the mask that was under her chin instead of covering her nose and mouth and that's what started the confrontation.


----------



## Alice November (Dec 27, 2021)

I feel sorry for people who must travel during this time of year.

🛳


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 27, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Everyone says the pandemic has brought out the worst in people.  I think some were always despicable and it has given them an excuse to show it (especially the mask controversy).
> 
> I do think it's great that an 80 year-old called her a Karen and a bitch.  He really took up for himself.  Old people rule!


I agree, these nutters were just looking for a reason to go off the rails about something.  The more they see it happening, the more their ready to take their turns.

  I really feel sorry for all the workers on the planes these days, and the pilots.  Like you say, bad enough having to deal with the Covid, but having to be affected by aggressive thugs is really too much.  They should be banned from all flights, IMO.

  I'd be furious just being a passenger on one of these flights.  I was never crazy about flying and rarely did, but it was at least comforting to have calm and reasonable stewards and stewardesses and considerate friendly fellow passengers.  This has gone too far, these rowdies feel they have the green light to do as they feel, they need to pay the price.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 27, 2021)

Irwin said:


> The fact that she deliberately breathed in his face unveils her mentality. She's definitely anti-mask. He probably asked her to cover up with the mask that was under her chin instead of covering her nose and mouth and that's what started the confrontation.


They are like children, petulant spoiled brats.


----------



## win231 (Dec 28, 2021)

Jackie23 said:


> There are entirely too many flakes walking around just looking for something or somebody to go off on.
> Maybe she wanted to be on the 6 o'clock news.
> Is it not enough that we have to deal with this pandemic every day we also have these crazies on every corner.
> This is happening too often, if they are not insisting you wear a mask, they're trying to rip your mask off and calling you sheep.


I posted about another one of those idiots awhile back - before masks & vaccines.
There were lines at markets back then; they only let a few people in at a time.
I'm in line at Trader Joe's.  One (BIG) guy took his cart with him while he waited in line.  No problem; people were spaced 6 ft apart, anyway & the cart was not in anyone's way; he had it alongside him.
An idiot (not an employee) decked out in gloves & constantly rubbing hand sanitizer on his gloves told the big guy, _"Sir, you shouldn't have your cart with you in line; you should take your cart as you enter the store."_
Big guy says,_ "Who the hell are you?"  _(people in line snickering)
Idiot says, "It doesn't matter who I am; you're not supposed to have your cart with you.  Return it to the cart area."
Big guy gets 1 inch from idiot, looks _down_ at him & says, _"I suggest you shop somewhere else, before you get hurt."_
Idiot gets back in line.
Then, there was this idiot who was even more stupid & ended up hospitalized with a fractured leg after poking a younger woman with her cane:


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 28, 2021)

Another "Karen"! WTH is WRONG with people!! How is she telling him to wear his mask and she's not wearing hers properly?! I'm so glad to read that the FBI got involved. I hope she gets the max punishment. Ooooh...if she'd gotten up in my face like that!! (And no...this is not really me). There have been too many instances on planes, especially since the start of COVID. Solidifies my resolve to stay off airplanes.

@win231 And the same thing applies to the older woman in the video. An old a*s Karen. She got sympathy on the news but she started it by putting her dirty, nasty cane on the girl's person. It's likely she lost her balance not after the girl tried to keep her away. That was so unnecessary, so IMO, she got what she deserved.


----------



## win231 (Dec 28, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Another "Karen"! WTH is WRONG with people!! How is she telling him to wear his mask and she's not wearing hers properly?! I'm so glad to read that the FBI got involved. I hope she gets the max punishment. Ooooh...if she'd gotten up in my face like that!! (And no...this is not really me). There have been too many instances on planes, especially since the start of COVID. Solidifies my resolve to stay off airplanes.
> 
> @win231 And the same thing applies to the older woman in the video. An old a*s Karen. She got sympathy on the news but she started it by putting her dirty, nasty cane on the girl's person. It's likely she lost her balance not after the girl tried to keep her away. That was so unnecessary, so IMO, she got what she deserved.
> 
> View attachment 201040


I really "like" the way the moronic reporters say the younger woman threw the older woman to the ground after the older woman asked her to wear her mask properly.  How convenient that they don't mention the older fool poking the woman with the bottom of her cane - which is the filthiest part of it.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 28, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Another "Karen"! WTH is WRONG with people!! How is she telling him to wear his mask and she's not wearing hers properly?! I'm so glad to read that the FBI got involved. I hope she gets the max punishment. Ooooh...if she'd gotten up in my face like that!! (And no...this is not really me). There have been too many instances on planes, especially since the start of COVID. Solidifies my resolve to stay off airplanes.
> 
> @win231 And the same thing applies to the older woman in the video. An old a*s Karen. She got sympathy on the news but she started it by putting her dirty, nasty cane on the girl's person. It's likely she lost her balance not after the girl tried to keep her away. That was so unnecessary, so IMO, she got what she deserved.


She lost her balance?? Are you kidding me?  The young woman GRABBED the cane and yanked…HARD. It’s clear in the video.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 28, 2021)

win231 said:


> I really "like" the way the moronic reporters say the younger woman threw the older woman to the ground after the older woman asked her to wear her mask properly.  How convenient that they don't mention the older fool poking the woman with the bottom of her cane - which is the filthiest part of it.


It looked to me like the older woman was using her cane to try and keep the younger woman back after the younger woman approached her. If I were an older, frail woman and I’d had a cane I’d have done the same thing.

Regardless, the younger woman’s vicious response was inexcusable, and I hope she’s prosecuted and had to pay for the medical bills


----------



## Alice November (Dec 28, 2021)

My husband's friend, a doctor, flew to South Africa from London to visit family for Christmas and said he had a very unpleasant  experience on the flight. Evidently so bad he did not  want to speak about it. Wish I knew so I could share it here.


----------



## rgp (Dec 28, 2021)

Alice November said:


> I feel sorry for people who must travel during this time of year.
> 
> 🛳




 Same here .......... and i question the sanity of those that *choose *to.


----------



## Jules (Dec 28, 2021)

There was a little more on CNN.

https://www.cnn.com/2021/12/27/us/delta-passenger-allegedly-punches-fellow-passenger/index.html



> The man said Cornwall was returning from a restroom at the back of Delta Flight 2790 but a flight attendant conducting beverage service blocked the aisle, according to the complaint.
> When Cornwall asked the flight attendant to help her find her seat, the flight attendant requested that she find an open seat until beverage service was complete, the complaint says.
> "(Cornwall) responded to the flight attendant, 'What am I Rosa Parks?'" the complaint says.
> The male passenger said he "told Cornwall it was an inappropriate comment and that she 'isn't black....this isn't Alabama and this isn't a bus,' " according to the complaint.
> ...



That Karen certainly started with an entitled attitude.


----------



## win231 (Dec 28, 2021)

Ronni said:


> It looked to me like the older woman was using her cane to try and keep the younger woman back after the younger woman approached her. If I were an older, frail woman and I’d had a cane I’d have done the same thing.
> 
> Regardless, the younger woman’s vicious response was inexcusable, and I hope she’s prosecuted and had to pay for the medical bills


Well, you would have lots of time to think about whether it was a good idea.
Fractures take much longer to heal in older people.


----------



## ohioboy (Dec 28, 2021)

Ronni said:


> It looked to me like the older woman was using her cane to try and keep the younger woman back after the younger woman approached her. If I were an older, frail woman and I’d had a cane I’d have done the same thing.


I'm with you on this one, _totally_ a defensive posture by the old woman. Even arguendo, if it was an actual assault by the old woman, the amount of force used by the younger as a so called defense was 100% unjustified and illegal.


----------



## Alice November (Dec 28, 2021)

Falls and hip injury can kill. My Mother died from a heart attack caused by the pain of a broken hip. It's very serious and so keeping pushy boundry breaking people away would be a priority for a frail older person. Maybe having a cane is one way of protection.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2021)

The man on the plane is in his 80's... I know  after reading @RadishRose link..that there was a bit of verbal back and forth between the 2... but what sort of mentality wants to raise a fist to an old man , and especially in full view of witnesses... . She'd already slapped him, and spat right in his face.. if she'd landed that punch she might have caused a serious head injury..


----------



## Jeni (Dec 28, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> The man on the plane is in his 80's... I know  after reading @RadishRose link..that there was a bit of verbal back and forth between the 2... but what sort of mentality wants to raise a fist to an old man , and especially in full view of witnesses... . She'd already slapped him, and spat right in his face.. if she'd landed that punch she might have caused a serious head injury..


There are so many that simply have no COMMON sense..... 
if you make a scene anywhere anymore chances are someone if not more then some have it on video. 

 I attribute this behavior to lack of self control reminds me of the lack of IMPULSE control of either children or substance abusers.

I see it more all the time a person over reacts to any situation and has no thought process to realize... your in a hole ...QUIT digging.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 28, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Frickin' nut.
> 
> Maybe he told her to pull up her mask and that's what started the whole incident. Most Karens are anti-maskers.


Wrong. She told him to wear a mask.  You sure paint with a broad brush.


----------



## Jules (Dec 28, 2021)

Can anyone find what charges, if any, were filed against that woman in Hackensack?  That was March, 2020.


----------



## ohioboy (Dec 28, 2021)

Jules said:


> Can anyone find what charges, if any, were filed against that woman in Hackensack?  That was March, 2020.


Second - degree aggravated assault.

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...spute-staples-leaves-customer-broken-n1235833


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2021)

...and the woman who was injured has the temerity ( sorry I feel that she does)..to be suing _Staples ._.not the woman who attacked her .. but the store for not providing enough security.....

https://www.nj.com/bergen/2021/08/n...attacked-telling-customer-to-put-on-mask.html


----------



## ohioboy (Dec 28, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> ...and the woman who was injured has the temerity ( sorry I feel that she does)..to be suing _Staples ._.not the woman who attacked her .. but the store for not providing enough security.....
> 
> https://www.nj.com/bergen/2021/08/n...attacked-telling-customer-to-put-on-mask.html


As far as I know that claim no has legal basis in any U.S. Jurisdiction, it's basically a Nusaince suit.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> As far as I know that claim no has legal basis in any U.S. Jurisdiction, it's basically a Nusaince suit.


I would hope not.. but she's suing apparently due to the fact that quote '' The lawsuit alleges Staples was negligent in not providing security at the Hackensack store, which court papers describe as “*a high crime area*.” 

Stunned to learn the 'old lady''  is just 55 years old....


----------



## ohioboy (Dec 28, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I would hope not.. but she's suing apparently due to the fact that quote '' The lawsuit alleges Staples was negligent in not providing security at the Hackensack store, which court papers describe as “*a high crime area*.”
> 
> Stunned to learn the 'old lady''  is just 55 years old....


It's probably based on the doctrine of "Foreseeability", that is, Staples knew or should have known (foresee) that customers could be robbed/assaulted due to it being a high crime area, and should have provided security. If it is settled, it will probably pay her medical bills + a few make it well bucks! 

No doubt Staples' Attorneys will argue "Assumption of Risk" on her part. Meaning if she knew it was a high crime area and the store had no security, she "Assumed the risk" of shopping there.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> It's probably based on the doctrine of "Foreseeability", that is, Staples knew or should have known (foresee) that customers could be robbed/assaulted due to it being a high crime area, and should have provided security. If it is settled, it will probably pay her medical bills + a few make it well bucks!
> 
> No doubt Staples' Attorneys will argue "Assumption of Risk" on her part. Meaning if she knew it was a high crime area and the store had no security, she "Assumed the risk" of shopping there.


precisely my thoughts..


----------



## win231 (Dec 28, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Second - degree aggravated assault.
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...spute-staples-leaves-customer-broken-n1235833


She was arrested & charged.  Not convicted.


----------



## win231 (Dec 28, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I would hope not.. but she's suing apparently due to the fact that quote '' The lawsuit alleges Staples was negligent in not providing security at the Hackensack store, which court papers describe as “*a high crime area*.”
> 
> Stunned to learn the 'old lady''  is just 55 years old....


Makes ya wonder why she needed a liver transplant.  Often, when someone isn't very old & their liver gives out, it's due to drugs & alcohol.
I wouldn't be surprised if that was her case.


----------



## ohioboy (Dec 28, 2021)

win231 said:


> She was arrested & charged.  Not convicted.


The article does not say what the outcome was!


----------



## win231 (Dec 28, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> The article does not say what the outcome was!


No, it doesn't.  It should have been resolved by now.  Maybe there's a reason they're not revealing the outcome.


----------



## ohioboy (Dec 28, 2021)

win231 said:


> No, it doesn't.  It should have been resolved by now.  Maybe there's a reason they're not revealing the outcome.


With backlogged cases it may not have been even tried yet or the article was way before trial.


----------



## Jeni (Dec 28, 2021)

Does anyone else notice a trend some of these incidents are on different media for a few days but almost no follow through 
to see "the rest of the story" you can sometimes google and try to find what happened but often that just leads no where. perhaps they made a deal and a slap on the wrist. 
Think this type incident should be followed so MAYBE the next person sees throwing a fit is not worth it.


----------



## Jules (Dec 28, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Stunned to learn the 'old lady'' is just 55 years old....


I noticed that too.  

Thanks for searching for the details, @ohioboy


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 29, 2021)

Ronni said:


> She lost her balance?? Are you kidding me?  The young woman GRABBED the cane and yanked…HARD. It’s clear in the video.


That's right. Stick up for the agitator! I didn't view the video before I responded, I admit but I'd seen it a couple of times when the incident first happened on the news. Point is...she had no business sticking her filthy cane on someone's person. When the young woman grabbed the cane and yanked...did she expect the outcome? Maybe not. We have a saying where I come from..."Don't start none...won't be none".  What the older woman did was uncalled for and I will not give her a pass because she's a senior. I would *never* do what she did to someone!


----------



## Ronni (Dec 29, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> That's right. Stick up for the agitator! I didn't view the video before I responded, I admit but I'd seen it a couple of times when the incident first happened on the news. Point is...she had no business sticking her filthy cane on someone's person. When the young woman grabbed the cane and yanked...did she expect the outcome? Maybe not. We have a saying where I come from..."Don't start none...won't be none".  What the older woman did was uncalled for and I will not give her a pass because she's a senior. I would *never* do what she did to someone!


I don’t know who the instigator was. I don’t know who started it. I only know what the video showed and that’s what I related to you in response to you stating that the older woman lost her balance.

That, and the complete lack of remorse or care from the younger woman when she caused the lady to hit the floor hard is what helped formed my negative opinion of the young lady, no matter who agitated first.


----------



## win231 (Dec 29, 2021)

Ronni said:


> I don’t know who the instigator was. I don’t know who started it. I only know what the video showed and that’s what I related to you in response to you stating that the older woman lost her balance.
> 
> That, and the complete lack of remorse or care from the younger woman when she caused the lady to hit the floor hard is what helped formed my negative opinion of the young lady, no matter who agitated first.


The person who "agitates" first is the person who sets the stage for what happens; much like the 3 idiots who agitated Kyle Rittenhouse first, which is why he was acquitted.  No one gets to assault someone just because they're older.
The young lady may have felt remorse later; as in, "I'm really sorry the older lady was so stupid."


----------



## Ronni (Dec 29, 2021)

win231 said:


> The person who "agitates" first is the person who sets the stage for what happens; much like the 3 idiots who agitated Kyle Rittenhouse first, which is why he was acquitted.  No one gets to assault someone just because they're older.
> The young lady may have felt remorse later; as in, "I'm really sorry the older lady was so stupid."



You know that’s not remorse right? I guess you think you’re being funny  

That’s narcissism at best, and sociopathy at worst.


----------

